# yummy!



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 6, 2005)

on the way home from the ROM (Royal Ontario Museum) yesterday, we stopped for some chow at a Chinese buffet.. P+S Sony, with little thought!! lol 







thanks for looking!


----------



## Mansi (Aug 7, 2005)

o looks yum!

hi daisy


----------



## Alison (Aug 8, 2005)

That all looks so good, I bet she had a hard time deciding what to get!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 8, 2005)

oh great now I am hungry!  Yeah Hi there daisy!!  : )


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks!! It was such good food!


----------



## sweet_daisy (Aug 9, 2005)

hello there photogal,mansi and alison power.. I didnt think ray will post this picture, it was a full blast! all the foods were yummy, really good foods! im geting bigger now,lol! thanks for looking!!!


----------



## andre_gwynt (Aug 9, 2005)

Good shot


----------



## sweet_daisy (Aug 15, 2005)

that picture was really mouth-watering! delicious foods are good for daisy.


----------

